# Photo Mosaic - January 2009



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

This is Kubrick's mosaic of January 2009 pics. It was a really fun challenge! For the people who participated, if you want to add your own mosaics here (I know that Jerome, for example, made a slideshow and that's fine too!), I thought this would be fun for people who don't check the photo challenges thread to see them all in one place... feel free to add! 

If you click on the picture, you'll be taken to flickr where you can click on the individual image to see them bigger if you like.



Remember, if you have flickr you can make a mosaic EASY by using bighugelabs.com!


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

Artus and Cisco










Done with Photoscape


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Jerome,

You have changed my world in a wondrous way with Photoscape. I use it for the above and sooo many more things. 

Great photos, both of you.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey, you two....you need to make your own calendar!!!! Great pics for the month from both of you.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lina, is that my sweet Guapo in with Kubrick???
I love that you put them all together cause I never really had time to go through that whole thread!! Is Kubrick getting ready for his baby brother??


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

absolutely beautiful.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Fabulous pictures Carolina and Jerome.


----------



## havjump (Apr 18, 2007)

Wonderful photos!!!
I love seeing our Havs in different ways and settings with mosaics.
Cosmo is so patient with me when I bring out the camera. I'm sure he would rather be fetching the ball etc.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Those are so cool!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Lina-the colors of Kubrick are just gorgeous in all of the photos. DH loves photography too so I'm going to show him, he's gonna love it. You're great with the post processing to change them up a bit.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Fabulous mosaic, Carolina and Jerome.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Jérôme said:


> Done with Photoscape


These are both great! I downloaded Photoscape and played with it for a few minutes. It's really neat!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Lina & Jerome, you're photo mosaics are beautiful. I finally got the nerve up today to try and create mine. (Lina - thanks for the instructions on the December thread. I'd would never have figured it out without you!)

A month of Tess....


----------

